# Solved: Batch File and Screensaver



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if a batch file can be created to start a screensaver?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

*Screen Saver Command Line Arguments*

So *screensaver.scr* /s will run the screensaver named *screensaver.scr*

Settings for the standard windows screensavers are stored in the registry at HKCU\Control Panel\Screensaver._????_

Third party screensavers may use the software hive, or an ini file, and might not use the same switches to start from the command line.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Outcaste.


----------

